# What do stage tour racers eat?



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm curious about this. I would be pretty wasted after one ride of 150 or so kilometers, and these guys do it day after day for a week or more. I've always wondered what they eat and what their evenings are like after the media show is over. No doubt pro teams have a nutritionist there 24/7 but how do they refuel after such a massive output of energy and prepare to do it again?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Food.


----------



## frmrench (Apr 10, 2009)

Whatever the hell they want! :thumbsup: 

But seriously, they all have their own preferences as well as team nutritionists to help them. Their diet is typically balanced, with healthy portions of carbs and protien between stages, but during they can really personalize their fare. Some swear by bananas and certain fruit juices, others have their own energy bar and drink preferences, but in the end it's all about getting the right mix of quickly digestible fuel. Daily caloric intake can be astronomical, at around 8,000 calories for stage races.....and they'll still loose weight during long races like the Giro and the Tour.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

spade2you said:


> Food.


please crawl back to the lounge where you belong.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Searching*



Special Eyes said:


> I'm curious about this. I would be pretty wasted after one ride of 150 or so kilometers, and these guys do it day after day for a week or more. I've always wondered what they eat and what their evenings are like after the media show is over. No doubt pro teams have a nutritionist there 24/7 but how do they refuel after such a massive output of energy and prepare to do it again?


When you Google "what do tour de france riders eat" you get close to 400,000 hits. I bet some of them have the detailed information. There have been numerous articles on this over the years.


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

Most of them can't make up for the calorie deficit over 3 weeks. Most of them are going to pay attention to taking on food while they ride so they can stay on top of it.

From what I've seen in the past these teams tables have lots of cereal and fruit in the morning. In the afternoon I've seen a lot of pasta being thrown on plates, bananas, little sandwiches and most of them have constant access to food throughout the afternoon in their hotel in the form of mini buffets. Many riders probably eat similar to what they normally eat, I remember Thor Hushovd used to bring his parents along and his mom cooked in their RV during the TDF all the Norwegian dishes he's used to, which are probably far tastier than the stuff you find in the hotels. Personally just about any athlete will tell you moms home cooking is the best thing for keeping your strength up.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

By 'in the afternoon' do you mean after the ride? I don't think they eat sandwiches during the race.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Special Eyes said:


> I don't think they eat sandwiches during the race.


Yes they do.


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

Sandwiches, bars, gels, lots of rice, pasta, bread, eggs, meat, cheese, veggies, fruit, etc. Same stuff as we eat, just a lot more of it.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

ericm979 said:


> Yes they do.


Guess I missed that part of the broadcast!


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

JoelS said:


> Sandwiches, bars, gels, lots of rice, pasta, bread, eggs, meat, cheese, veggies, fruit, etc. Same stuff as we eat, just a lot more of it.


This. It should also be noted that they train for this sort of thing.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/story?page=stein/090701


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Special Eyes said:


> Guess I missed that part of the broadcast!


most of the race is missed most of the days


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

And these guys are 150 pounds, soaking wet! Impressive (or disturbing)


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 12, 2004)

*Belgian Power Bar*


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

I think my biggest post race meal was back about 5 years ago racing through the flint hills in Kansas. 

Post race was 2 double cheese burgers, half an apple pie, two orders of potato salad, couple of ice creme bars. Once I finished up with the chuck wagon provided by little old ladies, I got in the car and downed a box of pop tarts and a 6 pack of blueberry bagels. Drove up to a pizza hut and order a large pizza and a large pasta dish ate them both, got in the car and was hungry in about 10 minutes. 

This was the last race of the season I was down to 158 pounds at 6'2" and it was time to eat again, but it does show that your body will sponge this stuff up and my race was only 82miles, nothing compared to a day in the TDF.


----------



## rbnyc (Feb 22, 2009)

Bradley Wiggins book that came out a couple of years ago had a pretty good run down on what he ate, and does, before a race. It's a good read


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Special Eyes said:


> please crawl back to the lounge where you belong.


Easy there, tiger! You've been here 5 minutes and you're already attacking someone with thousands of posts for an innocent and silly comment.


----------



## thumbprinter (Jun 8, 2009)

den bakker said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/story?page=stein/090701


glad that someone posted this... :thumbsup:


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

den bakker said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/story?page=stein/090701


Pleeease. The only thing there of value was the team food list. The article was a useless piece of crap.


The 5 minute tiger.


----------



## Sisophous (Jun 7, 2010)

Subway


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Special Eyes said:


> Pleeease. The only thing there of value was the team food list. The article was a useless piece of crap.
> 
> 
> The 5 minute tiger.


and what was the question from the OP? Oh that's right, what do stage tour racers eat. What was included in the article?


----------



## dcl10 (Jul 2, 2010)

There is usually a small buffet type deal that is setup through out the day with foods that are selected by the team nutritionist. A lot of pasta, bread, fruit, chicken, and of course coffee. Some guys will also bring their own food, most notably red meat as its generally frowned upon by nutritionists and is not made available by them, but many guys will tell you there is no better recovery food. Immediately post ride you will also get some recovery fluid concoction that tastes like a cross between lemonade, milk, and paint thinner. 

Also on a personal note relating to the ESPN article I do often eat Twinkies. They are pure carbs, easy to digest and easy to eat (unless they fall apart on you and then you get that filling all over your stem).


----------



## redliner (Oct 21, 2004)

heathb said:


> I think my biggest post race meal was back about 5 years ago racing through the flint hills in Kansas.
> 
> Post race was 2 double cheese burgers, half an apple pie, two orders of potato salad, couple of ice creme bars. Once I finished up with the chuck wagon provided by little old ladies, I got in the car and downed a box of pop tarts and a 6 pack of blueberry bagels. Drove up to a pizza hut and order a large pizza and a large pasta dish ate them both, got in the car and was hungry in about 10 minutes.
> 
> This was the last race of the season I was down to 158 pounds at 6'2" and it was time to eat again, but it does show that your body will sponge this stuff up and my race was only 82miles, nothing compared to a day in the TDF.


That's an impressive amount of eating. I don't think Adam Ritchman of 'man vs food' could top that.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2011)

Dr. Allen Lim's Rice Cakes http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5UiuqIWGe_s


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

heathb said:


> I think my biggest post race meal was back about 5 years ago racing through the flint hills in Kansas.
> 
> Post race was 2 double cheese burgers, half an apple pie, two orders of potato salad, couple of ice creme bars. Once I finished up with the chuck wagon provided by little old ladies, I got in the car and downed a box of pop tarts and a 6 pack of blueberry bagels. Drove up to a pizza hut and order a large pizza and a large pasta dish ate them both, got in the car and was hungry in about 10 minutes.


Sorry, I don't believe this.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

Tour of California team entry fee includes all the teams meals. So they are all eating the same breakfast/lunch. I did a ride with Spidertech last week and they were all pretty happy about this.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

On a sidenote, those Allen Lim rice bars were fantastic. A little tough to eat on the bike though: they fall apart a bit in the August sun.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Asking or telling*



Special Eyes said:


> Pleeease. The only thing there of value was the team food list. The article was a useless piece of crap.


For the guy who asked the question "What do stage tour racers eat?" you sure seem to be bashing folks that are answering your question. It's like you already know the answer? Are we being trolled?


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Believing*



Special Eyes said:


> Sorry, I don't believe this.


Apparently, you've never done big miles back to back for days on end. When I was doing 100 mile days fully loaded touring, I would eat 4-5 PB&Js and Cokes during the ride and then for dinner I would have half a loaf of bread, 16 oz. of meat, a big bag of chips, a quart of milk, plus whatever else came to hand. For breakfast it was another quart of milk, a 12 oz box of cereal, 2-3 bananas, etc. When you need to take in 6,000+ calories per day, you scarf an amazing amount of food. I've eaten an entire big bucket of KFC plus beans, muffins, and slaw, and then gone looking for a full size banana split.

Why did you even ask the question if you already know the answers? Trolling?


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Kerry, as I said earlier, I did like the food list on that linked report, just not the stupid journalism. I didn't bash any answer that actually provided real and useful information. Look back. Regarding the 'nonbeliever' comment, I didn't think that a cyclist's (not a very large or fat person typically) stomach could hold that much volume. Six bagels, two cheeseburgers, a entire large pizza, box of pop tarts and more? I didn't now Mr. Creosote rode a bike! (referring to the famous Monty Python skit).


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Special Eyes said:


> Kerry, as I said earlier, I did like the food list on that linked report, just not the stupid journalism. I didn't bash any answer that actually provided real and useful information. Look back. Regarding the 'nonbeliever' comment, I didn't think that a cyclist's (not a very large or fat person typically) stomach could hold that much volume. Six bagels, two cheeseburgers, a entire large pizza, box of pop tarts and more? I didn't now Mr. Creosote rode a bike! (referring to the famous Monty Python skit).


You've never raced a full season, and put in a few thousand training miles, have you?


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

robdamanii said:


> You've never raced a full season, and put in a few thousand training miles, have you?


No. That's why I posted this.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

If the furnace is hot enough, it will burn anything

Riders eat a lot of real food. While they will eat the occasional gel or bar those things make up a small amount of their intake. After a few days that sugar stuff gets old

Pasta, rice, eggs, cereals, some fruit, lots of coffee for breakfast

Musette with some bars and jells and Small sandwich with cream cheese and ham, small tart

At the finish sandwich, recovery drink, banana, watermelon etc Coke. sodas. In Europe soft drinks are made with Cane sugar not corn syrup. Sometimes after a hard effort Coke is the only thing that will go down. 

Dinner rice, pasta, some vegetables Chicken, lean beef. 

More snacks before sleep


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Special Eyes said:


> No. That's why I posted this.


You'll eat anything you can get your mouth around (not k0de) when you're training and racing.


----------



## lactic acidosis (Jul 24, 2006)

rbnyc said:


> Bradley Wiggins book that came out a couple of years ago had a pretty good run down on what he ate, and does, before a race. It's a good read


Which one was it?

On Tour http://www.amazon.com/Tour-Bradley-Wiggins/dp/140913136X/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1305516493&sr=8-3

or

In Pursuit of Glory http://www.amazon.com/Pursuit-Glory-Autobiography-ebook/dp/B002UQHYL0/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1305516607&sr=8-2


----------



## gamara (May 20, 2002)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> If the furnace is hot enough, it will burn anything
> 
> Riders eat a lot of real food. While they will eat the occasional gel or bar those things make up a small amount of their intake. After a few days that sugar stuff gets old
> 
> ...


Thats pretty accurate. I've several videos following several tour teams and what their daily routines involve. But definitely breakfast is an important meal to start the day. Museli, yogurt, no yolk omelette, prosciutto or some other cured meats, lots of fresh bread, cheeses. Plain hot pasta or rice. Racers usually can eat as much as they want for breakfast. Breakfast is usually at 6am, so they have around 6 hours to fuel up before racing starts.


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

Special Eyes said:


> Sorry, I don't believe this.


Well I had been riding at least 60 miles a day for months with one 100 mile ride each week and racing most every weekend. 

I was on a strict diet all summer. I felt very lean and light as a feather for someone my height. This was the last race of the season and it was time to party and eat some tasty food, plus I had a 3 hour drive back home out in the middle of nowhere, so I needed to be topped off as I had to work the night shift that night and wouldn't have time to eat.

As for the amount of food I ate, ever notice that the hotdog eating world champions are almost always some skinny asian dude. You don't have to be 500lbs to eat like a champ.


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

Special Eyes said:


> Kerry, as I said earlier, I did like the food list on that linked report, just not the stupid journalism. I didn't bash any answer that actually provided real and useful information. Look back. Regarding the 'nonbeliever' comment, I didn't think that a cyclist's (not a very large or fat person typically) stomach could hold that much volume. Six bagels, two cheeseburgers, a entire large pizza, box of pop tarts and more? I didn't now Mr. Creosote rode a bike! (referring to the famous Monty Python skit).


I know it's hard to believe, but there's something that happens to your body when you're pushed to the maximum. I was actually looking at my fellow racers and telling them we're gonna die over and over because the last 25 miles didn't have a feedstation and my last water bottle was burned threw in seconds because we started the race at 103 degrees in hot humid kansas, so I was hungry and dehydrated and all I could think of was riding my bike off into a lake to cool down.

So I can't eat like that after training, but racing sucks every last bit of energy out of you. The first thing on your mind is where's the sports drink and where's the food. If you make a truely exhausting effort you will inhale everything in your path. 

These tour guys are being pushed to the extreme because of the back to back to back days, which wears you down physically and mentally. I remember seeing Lemond at the start of his tour and by the end of the tour his skin was hanging off of him.

The difference is they have to eat healthy, they have to pay attention to their macro and micro nutrients to make sure they're body has a decent chance of recovery.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Adulterated meat.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

heathb said:


> I think my biggest post race meal was back about 5 years ago racing through the flint hills in Kansas.
> 
> Post race was 2 double cheese burgers, half an apple pie, two orders of potato salad, couple of ice creme bars. Once I finished up with the chuck wagon provided by little old ladies, I got in the car and downed a box of pop tarts and a 6 pack of blueberry bagels. Drove up to a pizza hut and order a large pizza and a large pasta dish ate them both, got in the car and was hungry in about 10 minutes.
> 
> This was the last race of the season I was down to 158 pounds at 6'2" and it was time to eat again, but it does show that your body will sponge this stuff up and my race was only 82miles, nothing compared to a day in the TDF.


This sounds a LITTLE exaggerated.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Spanish steak


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

DIRT BOY said:


> This sounds a LITTLE exaggerated.


Take a good look at this video of a hot dog eating contest. The winners are almost always skinny.






You can shove in a lot of food and be just fine. What about Lions that gorge until their bellies are dragging the ground.


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

Special Eyes said:


> Sorry, I don't believe this.


Actually, what Heath described is a pretty typical pig out after a big aggressive ride like that.


----------



## dougclaysmith (Oct 17, 2009)

DIRT BOY said:


> This sounds a LITTLE exaggerated.



I believe it. 

I remember in college spending the whole day on the ski slopes then coming back home and eating an entire large meat lovers pizza. 

Even now at 41, after a century ride or a race weekend, I will can eat the whole house out, and wash it down with about 6 beers. 

The problem is, now, all that food shoots through me like a hot bullet through warm butter.


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

DZfan14 said:


> Actually, what Heath described is a pretty typical pig out after a big aggressive ride like that.


2 Double cheesburgers with sides and dessert. Sounds reasonable.

Bunch of pop tarts and bagels. Not my idea of fun but okay.

Large pizza with pasta on the side. More than I could eat, but I guess it's possible.

Now, eating all three in what sounds to me like a couple hour time span, I just don't buy it at all. That's close to 10k calories according to my quick calculations.


----------



## Ken_Birchall (Apr 21, 2004)

Special Eyes is acting the part of a troll whether intentionally or not stop feeding him/her

most of the info on here is bang on and here's some photos in answer to your question. I think for most riders it's personal preference but as well it is continual slow and steady caloric intake while riding as well if you "don't believe" what someone is telling you they ate post race that's your prerogative


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Isn't there a photo somewhere of Merckx eating a substantial meat sandwich?


----------



## Ken_Birchall (Apr 21, 2004)




----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks, Ken, for the kind comments.

Those pics tell me a lot. Even I eat an energy bar or cookie on a days ride, and I am not a racer.


----------



## Ken_Birchall (Apr 21, 2004)

I call it like I see it bub and you MORE than capably played the part of a troll.

As far as the photos, they're on topic, I wasn't trying to prove or disprove that a Tour rider will eat a sandwich although I have seen them eaten in tour coverage as had the poster who commented on it.

You'll note that one of those photos also looks suspiciously like a part of a bagel or a flat bread covered in cream cheese. It happens, just go to the pubs near the finish line of most any popular day races and you'll see lots of "string bean" build riders chowing down on hefty portion sizes. You just want to argue is how I interpret your contribution to your own thread and I'm not the only one that feels that way going by the responses.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

redliner said:


> That's an impressive amount of eating. I don't think Adam Ritchman of 'man vs food' could top that.


That was actually a disturbing amount of eating listed.

And please don't mention that knobhead's name. Ooh wow, a fat guy who can overeat! Let's make a show out of it. As if more Americans need to see a show about a person eating too much. Not like we don't have too many fat people as it is. "Hey honey, look, let's go to Cincinnati so I can eat a 7,000 calorie hamburger! That would be a fun road trip."

I'd like to punch that dude in his gut.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

*any real food.*



robdamanii said:


> You'll eat anything you can get your mouth around (not k0de) when you're training and racing.


Ahhh, not all of us. Sure, I'll eat a lot of _food_ when I'm riding a ton of kms, but I'd never eat anything from Pizza Hut, nor a Pop Tart, nor a double cheeseburger, especially if it's from a chain. There are a lot of things I'll never eat. And this goes for almost all of the guys I ride & train with.

I think the key with the Pros is that they eat a large first meal of the day, continue eating all day long, and also have a good amount of food after saddle time has finished.

If you are eating 10,000 at once, like that outrageous meal listed and being discussed, I think you're doing it wrong. Especially if the race was only 80 miles.

The key is to eat quality food just about all the time, with some other stuff thrown in at parties, cookouts, when you feel the need to indulge.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

nayr497 said:


> Ahhh, not all of us. Sure, I'll eat a lot of _food_ when I'm riding a ton of kms, but I'd never eat anything from Pizza Hut, nor a Pop Tart, nor a double cheeseburger, especially if it's from a chain. There are a lot of things I'll never eat. And this goes for almost all of the guys I ride & train with.
> 
> The key is to eat quality food just about all the time, with some other stuff thrown in at parties, cookouts, when you feel the need to indulge.


You got it. Like many people who actually think about what they're doing, I don't eat junk food, hardly any processed white flour products, or any meat or fowl. Even my health minded fitness oriented friends eat some meat or bird once in a while. It's not a crime. My exception is fish. I don't care what you eat, but living on junk and high fat crap is certainly not going to enhance your performance.


----------



## PRB (Jun 15, 2002)

I recall Jonathan Boyer (first American to ride the TdF for you youngsters) saying that the hardest part of the Tour was trying to eat enough food. He said he gorged himself and still lost so much weight that by the end of the Tour the veins were all on the surface of his stomach.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

nayr497 said:


> Ahhh, not all of us. Sure, I'll eat a lot of _food_ when I'm riding a ton of kms, but I'd never eat anything from Pizza Hut, nor a Pop Tart, nor a double cheeseburger, especially if it's from a chain. There are a lot of things I'll never eat. And this goes for almost all of the guys I ride & train with.


Well, yeah. Pizza Hut, pop tarts, double cheese (unless it's from Five Guys or the local joint) aren't really food. Actually, any "fast food" isn't really food (although I have a weakness for Dunkin Donuts bagel twists) and so isn't worth wasting calories on.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*top photo*



Special Eyes said:


> Thanks, Ken, for the kind comments.
> 
> Those pics tell me a lot. Even I eat an energy bar or cookie on a days ride, and I am not a racer.


is neither a cookie nor a bar
it is a small ham sandwich

typical musette fare is some small sandwiches, some bars, maybe a cake or pastry, fruit

towards the end of the race, many riders get Enervitine 'cheer packs' which are like a gel but are liquid. Goes down easy and provides that last boost before the end.

typically the good teams have their own chef who knows the riders faves. On days after big stage wins or damage to his opponents Lance would let his climbing Doms pic the meal.


----------



## Sebastionmerckx (Mar 6, 2008)

When I go out on 100-150 mile rides with friends and we decide to hammer, I will eat anything in front of me. It's pretty common for us to take out a Cliff bar every hour and at least a 22oz Gatorade or similar drink,per hour. Then we stop briefly every third hour to pick up more drinks and we'll usually eat at least a double meat burrito from Chipotle or whatever over thousand calorie meal we can find. After we're finished, we find something like a CC's pizza or similar and it's pretty common for us to each eat a large pizza or more...Probably at least a meal of 2,500-3,000 calories. After all that, I'm usually hungry again a few hours later...Now, this is in the summer, when I'm riding 6-7 days a week and no less than 80 miles a day and at least two of those days, as described above.

*And keep in mind, I am not a racer, although some of my friends, are.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

i know garmins are notoriously bad at guesstimating caloric burn but check out Christian VDV's garmin 800 data...he burned a little over 1100 calories...shows wattage too so you number crunchers can calc that out and see if that's accurate.

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/86157674


----------



## dfltroll (Nov 27, 2006)

*what do stage racers eat?*

Corndogs?


----------



## MisterC (May 26, 2007)

This thread is hilarious. 

Gotta say, to the 158lb rider that ate 15k calories, I don't believe it either. It's not important whether I do or not really but the 6 blueberry bagels are where you really lose me. My jaw would be so tired after chewing through those bastards I doubt I could chew a banana. 

The sheer physics of it are mind boggling. In lbs of food that's something like what, 10lbs of food? And I assume you drank with all that. I can't even imagine how much water 6 bagels would soak up in your stomach. Lets just say it was a lb of food every 30 minutes for 3 hours. That's like eating a chipotle burrito every 30 minutes for 3 hours.

But whatever, it's the internet.


----------



## JacoStillLives (May 7, 2010)

Please tell me they drink more than 1L of water for a stage. That's what the article says, but it has to be more.

EDIT: That carbo drink must be one of those fancy cyclomax drinks which is 99% water... duuh


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

Special Eyes said:


> You got it. Like many people who actually think about what they're doing, I don't eat junk food, hardly any processed white flour products, or any meat or fowl. Even my health minded fitness oriented friends eat some meat or bird once in a while. It's not a crime. My exception is fish. I don't care what you eat, but living on junk and high fat crap is certainly not going to enhance your performance.


Yeah and I stopped eating that way several years ago. I went over to a completely vegan diet, gluten free diet and then started incorporating some meat and gluten back into the diet. 

I still eat fish, I don't eat any dairy products, I like my pasta and I eat out about 2 times a year, every thing else is prepared at home from scratch. I also get less 500mg of sodium a day, but will up it if it's hot and I think it will help. 

A typical day will have a hash: red/black beans slow cooked, wild rice, lentils, 100% whole wheat pasta, homemade pasta sauce. 

Bowl of oat groats with almond or coconut milk. Quinoa, buckwheat, millet are also on the menu with ground up organic flaxseed. 

Salmon or some other fresh cold water fish. And lots of veggies, especially dark green leafy. Nuts walnuts, almonds, sunflower seeds ect. I eat maybe a couple of pieces of fruit each day. 

My body can't handle fatty junk food like I listed in that previous run down of what I've eaten in the past. My metabolism at 37 going on 38 has slowed down quite a bit as well, and that's good because my current diet costs a small fortune.


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

MisterC said:


> This thread is hilarious.
> 
> Gotta say, to the 158lb rider that ate 15k calories, I don't believe it either. It's not important whether I do or not really but the 6 blueberry bagels are where you really lose me. My jaw would be so tired after chewing through those bastards I doubt I could chew a banana.
> 
> ...


My coworkers used to hang pictures of me eating my dinner at work in the break room that's how much food I used to put down. Even the nurses on the floor that throw me a birthday party every year do it with the expectation that they know I can eat big. Hows 12 steak tacos in 5 minutes sound or a 3lb deli sandwich in less than 10 minutes. Those are some of my past performances. I don't eat like that anymore and I get sick just thinking about it, but it was what it was.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

*Forget it.*

After reading more posts, I........whatever :2:


----------



## MisterC (May 26, 2007)

I'd love to continue this conversation

But I won't.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Watching the Giro live today I observed the the food coming from the Feed Zone. 

After seeing the different varieties foods being eaten I fully expected to see a slice of pizza being chomped, but I didn't :lol: !


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*A Step Ahead!*



Salsa_Lover said:


> Spanish steak


Darn, ya beat me to it!

But I prb would have posted:

"Anything but Spanish beef!"


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

http://www.podiumcafe.com/2011/5/18/2177629/eatin-right


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> http://www.podiumcafe.com/2011/5/18/2177629/eatin-right


Thanks for the link!


Very interesting insight.


----------



## jarbiker (Sep 29, 2009)

Special Eyes said:


> Sorry, I don't believe this.


Oh dude, you are gonna get toasted for saying you don't believe what someone posted. Damn you don't have near enough posts to be that forthcoming. Don't you understand that the number of posts you have dicates how credible you are. LOL!


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

jarbiker said:


> Oh dude, you are gonna get toasted for saying you don't believe what someone posted. Damn you don't have near enough posts to be that forthcoming. Don't you understand that the number of posts you have dicates how credible you are. LOL!


Ha! Amazing that some people actually believe that! How about the forum nerds that don't have a life away from the computer posting thousands of useless posts a year just to see their names up on the screen. Every web forum has them. And it ups their post count, so they must be important around here! Well, I upped mine, now up yours!

And of course, when I share this junk with friends (for entertainment only) they say 'Oh, it must be true. You read it on the Internet!'.

Even though it seriously dilutes the experience around here, we have the lounge forum, so these half wits can congregate and feel important. Oh,wait, I've even posted there myself! Uh oh, you can forget everything I've ever said......


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

foofighter said:


> i know garmins are notoriously bad at guesstimating caloric burn but check out Christian VDV's garmin 800 data...he burned a little over 1100 calories...shows wattage too so you number crunchers can calc that out and see if that's accurate.
> 
> http://connect.garmin.com/activity/86157674


It's not. If he averaged 237 watts, as the links says, that's about 850 calories/hour; for 2.8 hours that would be about 2,400 calories. Guys who can average 237 watts at 136 bpm (and about 145-150 pounds) get even less accurate info out of the "calories" estimate on a cycling computer (albeit, in the other direction from most folks).


----------



## BDB (Jul 8, 2002)

a little insight from Horner - older article.

http://www.chrishornerracing.com/articles/2010/1/8/nutrition.html


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

BDB said:


> a little insight from Horner - older article.
> 
> http://www.chrishornerracing.com/articles/2010/1/8/nutrition.html





> Originally Posted by *Chris Horner*
> Don’t underestimate the power of In-n-Out!!!!


A_men  !!_


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

Posted in another thread by moonmoth:
apparently tour stage racers eat fast food burgers!


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Jwiffle said:


> Posted in another thread by moonmoth:
> apparently tour stage racers eat fast food burgers!


That MUST be the Chris Horner special.


----------

